# Need an MP3 site streaming name



## ArmoredCavalry (Jan 8, 2010)

So I have decided to get my mp3 subsite a full domain name:
http://mp3.pc-pad.com/

I was thinking mp3-pad.com however I think having a hyphen might not be ideal.

Any original names you can think of? I'm not very creative when it comes to these sorta things. 

Update: Thanks to a friend's suggestion, I have decide "Sound Serum" will be the site's name:
http://www.soundserum.com/


----------

